# Zero the Hero's Dedicated HT Equipment thread



## zero the hero (Feb 24, 2008)

Sharp DT-500 DLP projector
92" Optima Greywolf screen

Onkyo Tx-sr805 AVR
Panasonic BD-60 Blu-ray player
Toshiba HD-A2 HD-DVD player
Marantz DV6001 universal SACD/DVD-A player
Logitech Squeezebox Duet digital music streamer
Linksys DMA2100 Media Center Extender
Face Audio F700 pro audio amp x2 - used for subwoofers
Behringer MIC2200 preamp - for subwoofers

Speakers-
Mains: Custom stand mounted DIY three-way, Accuton drivers with crossover design by Rick Craig/Selah Audio
Surrounds: Mission M7DS wall mount bipoles
Subs: DIY dual Elemental Designs 13AV.2 sealed


----------

